# 186D Loader questions



## john strobel (Nov 22, 2020)

Hello all, new member here. just picked up a 186D, so far great little tractor, but a few questions for all you Yanmar gurus out there. first is on the loader, all the quick connect fittings leak like a sieve so I'm going to replace them, what type fluid do I need to refill with? i have already done the transmission, working and shifting great compared to when i picked it up. Also have an electrical question, when I parked her last night and went to restart had nothing but a weak click when i turned the key. I'm thinking there is a short somewhere but going to start chasing down under the dash, battery has 12.6, almost sounded like a fuse or something but i don't have any manuals yet to start checking. Oh and all safety switches appear to have been disabled. any suggestions? thanks


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

There are loaders that have their own pump and hydraulic sump, but few and far between. Likely yours is not and your transmission/hydraulic fluid on your tractor is the fluid used on your loader. 

Ground wire to frame is a good place to clean, heard of many cases of this being the culprit to your symptoms. Naturally all connections need to be clean.


----------



## john strobel (Nov 22, 2020)

It actually does have its own system. there are lines leading to a separate pump off the front of the motor and the reservoir is the right side loader stanchion. I wasn't sure if I could just run standard AW32 fluid in it or should it be something different. getting ready to dig into the electrical side of it now. Thanks for the input.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

john strobel said:


> It actually does have its own system. there are lines leading to a separate pump off the front of the motor and the reservoir is the right side loader stanchion. I wasn't sure if I could just run standard AW32 fluid in it or should it be something different. getting ready to dig into the electrical side of it now. Thanks for the input.


 Maybe you could do a little research on brand and model number for lubricant specs??

This might be the manual for it. YANMAR "Model YFL-650 Loader Operator's Manual" for YM186 Tractor | eBay

Might read through this thread also for a little more info. (41) YM186D Front loader hydraulic pump - Yanmar Tractor Support Message Board (ymowners.com)


----------



## john strobel (Nov 22, 2020)

yeah been researching, just not coming up with any definitive answers. thanks for the tip on checking the ground first, that was it. cleaned it up good and she fired right up!


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

What does the fluid in it look like and what viscosity? I have read of some using transmission fluid, others hydraulic fluid and others transmission/hydraulic fluid.


----------



## john strobel (Nov 22, 2020)

gold, looks like standard hyd fluid. i got a couple gallons of J20A, which is similar to a AW68. we'll see how it goes.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

john strobel said:


> gold, looks like standard hyd fluid. i got a couple gallons of J20A, which is similar to a AW68. we'll see how it goes.


I am believing that will work fine.


----------



## john strobel (Nov 22, 2020)

well, i think the J20A is not right, i think its too thin of a oil. cylinlders bleed down and there is no power to the lift. maybe a heavier weight oil? 46 or 32? anyone?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I politely disagree. Not saying others aren't better, could be. I am saying if your cylinders are leaking down and no power then you have pretty bad wear in your system. You may get better results from a higher viscosity but only because your system is worn.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

john strobel said:


> well, i think the J20A is not right, i think its too thin of a oil. cylinlders bleed down and there is no power to the lift. maybe a heavier weight oil? 46 or 32? anyone?


Actually, the correct fluid to use is J20C. It superseded J20A about 20+ years ago. 

Going heavier would clog the olefin membrane in the hydraulic filter. Then you would really be a sitting duck as the tractor would just stop moving and will not shift. 

These Yanmar diesels have siblings called John Deere's too. All made in the SAME factory on the SAME assembly line. 
Here is the North American available and acceptable hydraulic oil for your Yanmar:


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

john strobel said:


> yeah been researching, just not coming up with any definitive answers. thanks for the tip on checking the ground first, that was it. cleaned it up good and she fired right up!




































Cheater to help attach ...


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

John, 

Welcome to the forums here.  

As a member, at the top is a MANUALS tab. click it! To the left click Tractor and then click CUT. Scroll and find the 2 or 3 manuals for your YM186D. Be sure to look for the YM. Yanmar also makes an AF, EF, YS, YT and other compact tractors with the SAME numbers at times. It can get somewhat confusing.  

If the starter looks original, I would take it off the tractor and have it tested. The old starter coils can short and drain a battery over night. The modern starters are the OffSet Gear Reduction type without a starter coil. There are a few things to know before getting a modern one. Chances are, one does exist, but the engagement distance, number of shaft splines, mounting pattern, clocking and the wire terminals must all be compatible. I cheated with mine. Found the same Nissan/Datsun car engine with the older starter, looked up a few years later and found the modern starter. 

Winston here really knows his stuff. We love pouring thru the manuals and getting into the details. 

As for the YM186D, I believe it's a smarter choice over the YM155D that is popular. You have more machine and more power with the YM186D.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

bmaverick, note that his loader has it's own hydraulic system. Not related to his drive train or 3 point lift.


----------



## john strobel (Nov 22, 2020)

This is not my tractor but it is identical and the best pic i could find of the loader that is on my tractor. i will take a pic of mine his afternoon when i get home. no decals or any identifying info on mine whatsoever. it does have its own hydraulic system as far as i can tell.


----------

